# Westfield Sports Compax Traveler, True barn find!



## Slick4d4d (Jun 2, 2021)

Here is my latest find, I've been looking for one of these bikes for a while and now I have one! It may be rusty but it is the Military model, I belive the F92H from 1945 based on the serial number, with all the black-out parts on it. I plan on making it rideable and keeping the patina but I will need a peddle if anyone has one, and I'd like a little more clarification on the history of this bike, could it have been sold to a military base or was this sold to civilians, with the switch to J in 1945 I'm confused as to whether or not they still had a military stamping identification.

Also I noted on the chart a few N/K, if that stands for "Not Known" maybe this bike can help fill in a few N/K's.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 2, 2021)

Although this model was made as a "Military Model" they were sold for qualified civilian use as well. I have one that came from the Navel Air Base at Lakehurst N.J. Even so it was originally in wartime blackout and had a maroon frame. There was no added "Military" stamping, just factory stamping like yours.


----------



## Slick4d4d (Jun 2, 2021)

MrColumbia said:


> Although this model was made as a "Military Model" they were sold for qualified civilian use as well. I have one that came from the Navel Air Base at Lakehurst N.J. Even so it was originally in wartime blackout and had a maroon frame. There was no added "Military" stamping, just factory stamping like yours.



Thanks, so there is a chance that this came from a base!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 2, 2021)

Slick4d4d said:


> Thanks, so there is a chance that this came from a base!


----------



## catfish (Jun 2, 2021)

I thought the military models were all balloon tire. This does have the extra brace, but it might just be leftover stock being used up.


----------



## Pondo (Jun 2, 2021)

Very cool bike with great patina.  Nice score!


----------



## Slick4d4d (Jun 2, 2021)

catfish said:


> I thought the military models were all balloon tire. This does have the extra brace, but it might just be leftover stock being used up.



They were both balloon and middle weight


----------



## blackcat (Jun 2, 2021)

Hello;
Superb fin and complete, it's a F92L of 1945.
It's us in France, there are few, they can be counted on the fingers of one hand.
I think that @Mercian can tell you more on the subject  😺 
Regards;
Serge


----------



## Mercian (Jun 2, 2021)

Hi @Slick4d4d 

(Thanks for the notice, @blackcat (-: )

I compiled the list you are looking at, and, yes N/K is not known, and I'm always happy to fill in those gaps. (-:

Please couls you confirm the number for me? I seem to read J34??9, which makes it an early 1945 frame, probably February or March. If you look above the stamping you might find N2, 2N, 3N, or N3. That would help tie down a more exact date (and remove a N/K). If there's nothing, that's useful to know too.

Post 19 here will show you what to look for:









						1944 Columbia Compax Military model folding bicycle | Military Bicycles
					

I have many WW2 Era Columbias and I will post the serial numbers once I have the time to get a look at all of them.   Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk




					thecabe.com
				




As mentioned above, it's an F92L, there are no known M for military stamped frames of this type, but the reinforced frame is a WW2 only thing. The Lightweight frames like this were made throughout the war, and the Balloon tyred ones from around February 1944 onwards.

Certainly there are photos of mainly USMC units using civilian pattern wartime bicycles, mainly for training and recreation, so, yes, there is a chance it could have been bought in and used by the military during this period.

The link is to the only photo of a reinforced frame Compax I've seen so far in military service, likely a recreational bike in the USA.









						USMC Columbia Compax original photo | Military Bicycles
					

Hi All,  I tried to buy a group of photos including these over the weekend, but was outbid. If you are the new owner, and want me to take these down, let me know. I waited a few days to see if they would be posted here. In the meantime, thank you for the use of them.  It's not exactly an...




					thecabe.com
				




It looks quite savable, you may want to look up some of the Molassas treatments discussed on the site. These bikes break down to quite small parts, so it would be easier than with a one piece frame.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Slick4d4d (Jun 2, 2021)

Does anyone know who made this chart


By my serial number the chart says my bike is a F92H but the ad below says that's the balloon tire version so I was wondering if that's a typo in the chart and if so what might that affect on the chart?


----------



## Slick4d4d (Jun 2, 2021)

Mercian said:


> (Thanks for the notice, @blackcat (-: )
> 
> I compiled the list you are looking at, and, yes N/K is not known, and I'm always happy to fill in those gaps. (-:
> 
> ...



Hello Adrian,
Thanks for the info, I also just posted a question about the chart and my serial number falling under the 92H when it is actually a 92L so I guess that would be answered by you. I can make out much of the rest of the serial number or any other marks around it except for what looks like a partial "2". I will try to get something to clean off the rust to see what I can discover! Hopefully this bike helps fill in the chart.
Best Regards,
Sam


----------



## Mercian (Jun 2, 2021)

Hi @Slick4d4d

(Started writing, then saw you'd figured it out) (-:

I wrote the chart. I'm happy you're taking the trouble to add to and check it. Every piece of information helps someone else in future.

There's no urgency for the number, but if you'd put an @Mercian on your reply to alert me when you publish it, I'd appreciate that.

Incidentally, Honda motorcycles use the same spring for centre stands as is missing from your side stand, they are easy to find on Ebay (and very hard to put a new one in place!)

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Slick4d4d (Jun 2, 2021)

Mercian said:


> Hi @Slick4d4d
> 
> (Started writing, then saw you'd figured it out) (-:
> 
> ...



I had to check right away as I enjoy finding out the history of these bike as much as I enjoy having them.

The number is J34939 and there is a "2" over the 4 and an "N" over the last line. I am very curious as to how this fits in the chart as the serial number says it's 92H when it is clearly a 92L as the original ad says and many have pointed out.





And thanks for the spring information, I was wondering how to make that stay up. The only other thing I can see I need is a right side pedal, is there any chance you may know where I can find one?


----------



## Mercian (Jun 2, 2021)

Hi Sam ( @Slick4d4d )

Below, you can see I've updated the list with your bike. 2N is a February 1945 made frame, but the bicycle was built up in March 1945 or April 1945, since there are a couple of bikes with lower serial numbers, but N3 (March 1945) listed before yours.

As you can see, the serial numbers are really indicative of models, they just seem to have stamped up the completed bikes as they arrived at the stamping station, regardless of model, so you could have totally different bike models with sequential numbers.

Either way, yours is a F 92L. The Mil designation is a way of me keeping track of the reinforced and non reinforced versions, and is not an official designation.

The Blue colour is original to this bike.

Please take a picture of your other pedal end-on so that we can tell what model it is.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Slick4d4d (Jun 2, 2021)

@Mercian 

Here is a picture of the pedal on the bike


----------



## Mercian (Jun 3, 2021)

Hi Sam @Slick4d4d 

That looks like a Torrington 8 pedal. You may find an 8 stamped on the dome on the outside, and Torrington USA on the innerplate when you clean it.

They turn up quite often on the sales board here, sometimes singles, but it's proabably going to be easier to buy a matched pair, like these:









						Nice Torrington 8 Men’s Pedals $62 Shipped | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

Nice pair, axles spin well and are straight.  Plating losses on the end caps; most gone one the one end. Blocks are decent but have some bruises as expected. Please PM to purchase.




					thecabe.com
				




Yours were probably originally 'Blackout', which is harder to find, or you could buy some rougher pedals, remove the chrome and paint black. Your choice.

I can't tell if the pedal blocks are wooden or not. If they are, it is more difficult to find wood block Torrington 8's, but if you buy them with rubber blocks they can be replaced by wood blocks if you prefer. The blocks occasionally turn up on the sales on CABE, or good new reproductions from:






						Bw pedals
					






					www.bergerwerke.com
				




I hope this helps.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## HARPO (Jun 3, 2021)

I saw that on Facebook. Did you get it for less than the $100 they were asking?


----------



## Slick4d4d (Jun 3, 2021)

HARPO said:


> I saw that on Facebook. Did you get it for less than the $100 they were asking?



Yes it was the one on Facebook and I got a good deal on it. Can't wait to start riding it!


----------



## blackcat (Jun 3, 2021)

Mercian said:


> Hi Sam @Slick4d4d
> 
> That looks like a Torrington 8 pedal. You may find an 8 stamped on the dome on the outside, and Torrington USA on the innerplate when you clean it.
> 
> ...




Hello;
The F92L J10452 that i know in France still has the original TORRINGTON "8 with its rubber blocks.
Regards;
Serge


----------

